# How to make H25-100 work with my setup



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and are also new to satellite TV.

I have a H25-100 box, but my old setup has this...

- Direct TV dish..don't know the model. But it has 3 LBN on it.
- Multi switch box...Zinwell WB68
I believe it was set up for H21 box which requires SUP-2400 converter. 

I want to make the H25-100 work and I know this cable box requires a SWM. Can I go out and buy any SWM and hook it up to my satellite to make it work or do I need a specific SWM? What are my choices and what models do I get? Do I need a different satellite as well or is my current adequate?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Easiest way would be to buy a SWM LNB, Power inserter, and SWM splitter on EBAY or somewhere. You also buy a SWM switch and use your current LNB just swap the 6x8 for the SWM switch.


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW that is fast reply. Thank you.

Can you please give me a link of a part for each item you mentioned? I want to get an idea of how these parts look like for my specific needs. I've search and there are so many kinds out there, I get kind of confuse. Thank you so much for your help. 

1. SWM LNB
2. Power inserter 
3. SWM splitter


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

ebay.com/itm/SWM-8-MULTISWITCH-POWER-SUPPLY-4-WAY-SPLITTERS-/150673574022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2314d84886

Would this work? Can I use my current dish as well or do I need a Slimline?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If this is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWM-8-MULTI...022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2314d84886

It should work with your current dish, and the SWM8 be a "simple" drop-in replacement for your WB68


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

I just received the parts and are about to install it. I would like to clear a few things before doing the swap.

1. I have 4 connectors from the satellite going into the WB68. Does it matter what order I install it onto the SWM-8 box?...the order of the 4 wires.

2. Some people mentioned something about changing out the LNB. Do I have to do that or is the currently on on my dish is good enough?

3. Does anybody know where I can find the installation manual for the Zinwell SWM-8? 

Thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

integra123 said:


> I just received the parts and are about to install it. I would like to clear a few things before doing the swap.
> 
> 1. I have 4 connectors from the satellite going into the WB68. Does it matter what order I install it onto the SWM-8 box?...the order of the 4 wires.
> 
> ...



nope, any one to any port, since the dish also has a switch to connect the correct LNB
Since you started with a WB68, the LNB is fine.
What? instructions? men don't need no $#% instructions. :lol: You've got to power it through the #1 SWM, or the #3 legacy port. If you use the SWM, keep at least 15' of coax between it and the PI.

If you really, really need..... http://www.swm8.com/swm-wiring-examples.php


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

1. No, order doesn't matter.

2. No need to change the LNB since you got the SWM8 switch.

3. There should be a user guide pdf on the Solid Signal web site. Or try Google. There's not much to it, though.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

also one thing I'd add is what models of recivers are you using?
as you already were using a multi switch I would think you have more than one

though if none are really really old then its fine (ie not a D11) but if you had really really old ones like a D11 then it would need to use the Leg port(s) or be replaced


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

DarkLogix said:


> also one thing I'd add is what models of recivers are you using?
> as you already were using a multi switch I would think you have more than one
> 
> though if none are really really old then its fine (ie not a D11) but if you had really really old ones like a D11 then it would need to use the Leg port(s) or be replaced


I'm trying to use the H25-100.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

integra123 said:


> I'm trying to use the H25-100.


Did the H25 replace another receiver or do you have other receivers? I wonder why there would be a WB68 with a single receiver installation (the dish itself supports up to 4 tuners).


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually recently purchased a home that came with the dish on the roof. I recently got Time Warner and was very disappointed with the picture quality. I want to hook up the dish with my friends box to test out to see if the picture quality is better. It's just a personal test I'm trying to conduct. 

I also like the fact that direct tv has free 3D channels, while Time Warner, you have to pay extra.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

integra123 said:


> I actually recently purchased a home that came with the dish on the roof. I recently got Time Warner and was very disappointed with the picture quality. I want to hook up the dish with my friends box to test out to see if the picture quality is better. It's just a personal test I'm trying to conduct.
> 
> I also like the fact that direct tv has free 3D channels, while Time Warner, you have to pay extra.


It probably would have been easier to go to your friends house than go through all of the trouble that you did.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

But then he couldn't do an A/B test.


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

hitokage said:


> But then he couldn't do an A/B test.


That's correct. We both have different TV brand and size. All I know is over the air signal is sooooooooo much cleaner than through TIME WARNER cable box. For the past month I thought my TV just sucks, but because I was working on mounting it onto the wall I just happened to hook up the regular antenna and the picture was superb.

I have a question now after hooking everything up...When I ran a test it display this message:

"Your satellite dish alignment or cabling requires servicing. This might be causing searching for satellite signal issues...."

Diagnostic code: 41-361

My understanding is everything seems good, and all I have to do now is adjust the satellite position. Is this correct? Please someone confirm...

Thank you for everyone's help so far.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

41 
Guide data failure. Possible distribution problem, incorrect ODU selection or signal blockage to one or more satellite locations 

Corrective action:
Troubleshoot cause of low/no signal.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

integra123 said:


> That's correct. We both have different TV brand and size. All I know is over the air signal is sooooooooo much cleaner than through TIME WARNER cable box. For the past month I thought my TV just sucks, but because I was working on mounting it onto the wall I just happened to hook up the regular antenna and the picture was superb.
> 
> I have a question now after hooking everything up...When I ran a test it display this message:
> 
> ...


well lets see
you got a SWM8 right? is the SWM2 port terminated?
does the SWM have power?
are all cables tight?


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> If you really, really need..... http://www.swm8.com/swm-wiring-examples.php





I hooked it up just like the diagram in the above link in regards to:

One receiver or DVR, with power inserter, connected using SWM1 port

1. I have the SWM-8.
2. I left SWM2 as is with a metal cover on it. Just like the diagram showed.
3. "does the SWM have power?" Are you referring to the adapter that plugs into the wall? If so then it does light up green. 
4. Connections are tight.


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> 41
> Guide data failure. Possible distribution problem, incorrect ODU selection or signal blockage to one or more satellite locations
> 
> Corrective action:
> Troubleshoot cause of low/no signal.


Low/No Signal - This means I would have to readjust the dish right? To get stronger signal?

I'm so new to this satellite stuff...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

integra123 said:


> Low/No Signal - This means I would have to readjust the dish right? To get stronger signal?
> 
> I'm so new to this satellite stuff...


"no problem", if there was no signal, you'd see the 771 message.
If you're not but running a system test returns "41", then peaking the dish "should help". Sometimes I will get the same error on a good dish and retesting has it go away.


----------



## integra123 (Nov 2, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "no problem", if there was no signal, you'd see the 771 message.
> If you're not but running a system test returns "41", then peaking the dish "should help". Sometimes I will get the same error on a good dish and retesting has it go away.


Hmmm. After powering up the receiver i remember seeing system setup. I was stuck with the screen "searching for satellite (771)". It would stay on that screen for the longest time. I then decided to go into the MENU an select system test and thats how I got the 41.

I also did the signal strength test and notice they were either zero or in the 60's. I have to check again tonight. Then again I have not clue what to look for anyways and along with all the degrees. I'm surfing the web to learn all this stuff as we speak.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You may need to look at your cabling a bit more.
If you're getting 771 during the booting up, there looks to be a problem with at least the 101 SAT, and it has the widest beam, so if not cables, then a poorly aligned dish, or even a bad LNB at the dish.


----------

